# Sig Help



## Desert Fox (Jan 26, 2008)

I have a signature I would like to use, however it is too large for this site. It's size is 72.5kB, but the maximum is only 19.5kB. I'm not much of a whiz with computers, so I was wondering could somebody make it small enough for this site, if that is at all possible?

Thanks, 
Desert Fox


----------



## Wurger (Jan 26, 2008)

I think that it is not a matter of the file size but it is a matter of its format.Your pic is PNG file.So I have converted this into JPG and Gif ones.Try to use one of them,please.If it failed let me know about it.I'll try to find another solution.


----------



## Desert Fox (Jan 28, 2008)

Ah ok. I really have no idea when it comes to computers. Thanks for that Wurger, I'll try it out right now.


----------



## Desert Fox (Jan 28, 2008)

I just tried them both, and I was told 'Unable to save image'.


----------



## evangilder (Jan 28, 2008)

There you go. I set it up for you.


----------



## Desert Fox (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks Evangilder


----------



## evangilder (Jan 29, 2008)

No problemo.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm gald that Evan helped you with the siggy.Looking at your posts I've got impression you did something in wrong way trying to set the pic as your sign.Am I right?
Some members have theri siggies quite big in size and there was no problem to use those shots.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 29, 2008)

That's what I was wondering. I like your siggy Wurger, but there was no way I could get mine to that size and keep it under 19k.

Wurger or Eric, what's the trick?


----------



## Wurger (Jan 29, 2008)

There isn't any trick for thiat.My siggy is 600x167 pixels in size.Although it was made as a gif file the JPG one could be also used and there shouldn't be any problem.When its width was over 600 the system used the small-big option automaticly ( you know the bar at the top of a pic when its demensions are to big).So taking this into consideration I have to tell that the maximal width has to be 600 pixels.I think that the main problem is how to set a pic as the siggy,probably.


Look at the post,please.

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/si...-test-thread-continued-795-47.html#post312292


----------



## Desert Fox (Jan 30, 2008)

I'm not really sure what the problem was when I was trying to set it up, I noticed that many people have larger siggys than I, too. But it works now that's all that matters!


----------



## evangilder (Jan 30, 2008)

All I did was use the image tags in the signature entry line for the quote. It's the same way I do my own. There are about 3-4 different ways to attach a signature to your profile. Some of them work more consistently than others, for some weird reason.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 30, 2008)

I agree with you Evan.But I think that the problem is with the option in the shot.Many of new members try to use this one exactly.


----------



## evangilder (Jan 30, 2008)

Yep, that is one of the ways, and it has had varying degrees of success.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 30, 2008)

You are right.


----------



## Desert Fox (Jan 31, 2008)

Yeah, that's the way I tried first off


----------

